# HBO Go on the Roamio ?



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Think we'll ever see HBO go on the Roamio's ? That's the only reason I really use my Apple TV now.


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

Who knows. But I sure hope they do it.


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

I'll be happy when Comcast does an app for Chicago market.


----------



## jaundice22 (Sep 22, 2013)

i hope so. right now i just pull up hbogo on my computer and use my chromecast to stream it to my tv. works perfectly.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I would love to see HBOGO on the TiVo as I have an account, but am using an Xbox, Nexus 7 or iPad to watch it for now. I wouldn't hold my breath on this feature to arrive on a TiVo anytime soon though.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Obviously you haven't tried watching on your Nexus 7 lately. (If you let it update, it doesn't work. No support for Android 4.3.)

I would like to see HBO Go. However, unless there is some standard app that can be used on the Tivo, it isn't likely to happen. There are very few devices that can do HBO Go and they are all extremely popular compared to Tivo. I am sure, just like the Amazon Prime app, Tivo just doesn't have the user base for them to justify coding for them.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

drugrep said:


> I'll be happy when Comcast does an app for Chicago market.


You're going to be sad for a long time then, Tivo and Comcast have already bailed on the half of the users that never got VOD.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-07/comcast-tivo-hit-pause/


----------

